# Godzilla 2: Neue Monster im zweiten, deutschen Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Godzilla 2: Neue Monster im zweiten, deutschen Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Godzilla 2: Neue Monster im zweiten, deutschen Trailer*


----------



## Tekkla (11. Dezember 2018)

Rodan... Rhodan ist wer anderes, der seinen Namen Rodan verdankt


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2018)

Sieht gut aus! Ich finde, schon mit dem ersten Teil wurde eine gute Brücke geschlagen von den alten (und z.T. auch gar nicht so alten!) japanischen Godzilla-Filmen zu modernem Hollywood-Kino. Freue mich von daher sehr drauf! 

Aber kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist der Ton von dem Teaser furchtbar mies abgemischt?


----------



## Cosmas (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin echt gespannt, der erste der neuen Filme war schon recht gut und nun mit den alten Bekannten am Start, das wird krachen.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Dezember 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Ich finde, schon mit dem ersten Teil wurde eine gute Brücke geschlagen von den alten (und z.T. auch gar nicht so alten!) japanischen Godzilla-Filmen zu modernem Hollywood-Kino. Freue mich von daher sehr drauf!
> 
> Aber kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist der Ton von dem Teaser furchtbar mies abgemischt?



as kommt nicht nur dir so vor. Wenn eines bei diesen Filmen wichtig ist, dann der Sound. Der muss mindestens so gewaltig sein wie das Bild dazu. 

Ich freue mich tierisch auf den Streifen.


----------



## Asuramaru (12. Dezember 2018)

Also das sieht echt gut aus und wenn es nicht so Abgedreht wird wie bei Transformers mit weiteren teilen dürfen gern noch weitere Teile Folgen.

2020 soll ja King Kong vs Godzilla erscheinen,da bin ich auch gespannt drauf.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> 2020 soll ja King Kong vs Godzilla erscheinen,da bin ich auch gespannt drauf.


Da drauf freue ich mich auch schon!


----------



## Gimmick (13. Dezember 2018)

Hab zwar nie verstanden warum welches Monster jetzt in welchem Film Freund oder Feind ist, aber eigentlich auch egal - Monster vs Monster i like i guck.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2018)

Das geile ist ja das sie in "Kong: Skull Island" zum 50m King Kong gesagt haben der wäre noch im Wachstum.
Muß er auch wenn er gegen einen 100m Godzilla antreten will.

Aber ich glaube...



Spoiler



Das sie sich verbünden gegen andere gefährlichere Gegner


----------

